# Question for this group...Portland, Oregon



## PDX97229 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hello ALL:
I sent an email to the Local email given and never got a response. Is this something that makes sense?

Hello Sharon:
I saw your contact information on the Maltese Rescue Site. We have two Maltese (AKC registered) and they are brother and sister a year apart. We got them about 3 months after they were born.The male is the best dog in the whole world, but I am afraid that his sister is becoming a bit too much to take. We are not quite ready to give up just yet, but after 5 years she seems to be going back to some of the things that we just have trouble dealing with. Her brother is 6 years old and is just great, but even he seems to be getting tired of her always trying to dominate him. It is tough as he is the sweetest thing! We never could trust her 100% that she would not pee or poop in the house, but she has shown us that she can not be FULLY trusted. Beyond that she is a sweet dog.

We are about ready to downsize and he is fine, but the thought of her being in an Independent Living apartment with us seems like it may not work out.

Anyway, we are in Portland, Oregon, and wonder if you have any suggestions, or would giving her up be a better option. My wife and I just do not know what to do any more.

Thank You,


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Sorry you are having issues. There are some wonderful people in this group that work with rescues and some that have experience with issues so hopefully someone will see this thread and have some helpful advice for you.


----------



## PDX97229 (Aug 24, 2012)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> Sorry you are having issues. There are some wonderful people in this group that work with rescues and some that have experience with issues so hopefully someone will see this thread and have some helpful advice for you.


And it breaks our hearts. Snowball, the one in my pictures, will stay but, for us, we just do not know what more to do with her sister. We have tried for 5 years!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I would pm snowbody - she works with AMAR and should be able to get you in touch with the right people.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

PDX97229 said:


> And it breaks our hearts. Snowball, the one in my pictures, will stay but, for us, we just do not know what more to do with her sister. We have tried for 5 years!


I am sure it is heartbreaking for you, I hope someone from here can help/advice you. Snowball is adorable, I bet they both are!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Have you considered working with a trainer? We had one come to our home for Bunnie, who was just crazy as a puppy, and it really helped.
Also, if her behavior is recent, you might check with your vet to see if there is something medical going on. Thyroid issues can cause behavior problems, and are common for female dogs of her age.


----------

